# My European Mount



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Dude that looks sweet!


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

i don't really know what that is but you might try some warm water mix with a little dawn dish liquid and a teaspoon of lysol concentrate and scrubb it lightly with an old tooth brush. if he was rubbing it might be tree sap gone bad.


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

looks very nice...


----------



## bowanna (Jul 12, 2009)

Starting one tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

I like the natural look of the rack. I wouldn't mess with them. Great job!


----------



## rwtaxidermy (Sep 15, 2007)

*Use a small wire brush!*

a small wire brush to clean the build up off of the antlers, you also should degrease the skull really good. Maceration will leave an awful smell in your skull, degreasing with hot water, dawn, and amonia will not only remove most of the smell it will also help remove those greasy spots in the skull giving it a whiter look. After degresing soak the skull in SoftSwim C for a couple days then pull out and set in the sun, your skull will be pure white.


----------



## 1Hunter (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks good I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

nice mount!


----------



## 1justright (Feb 24, 2009)

I have to do one like that this year....


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

When you do the macerartion method, wrap the antlers in saran wrap next time. When antlers get wet like that for an extended period of time it will form algae. It does come off. We found a buck this year that died in water and the side in the water was black. I used some light sandpaper and feathered it in. lightly buff with steel wool after to fine feather finish. See pic below. Left side was black.


----------



## NY_Bowhunter14 (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks good! Nice job!


----------

